# Forum Home Renovation Leadlight  Double glazing leadlight window

## Celine

Hi,
We've just purchased an old Californian bungalows with nice leadlight windows which I would love to keep. The house is unfortunately located on a very busy road and the windows need to be insulated. I am looking for a double glazing solution which would allow to keep the leadlight but also which would look nice. Does anyone have any idea?
Thanks.
Celine

----------


## Cecile

Try add-on double glazing  Window Insulation, Window Soundproofing, Soundproof Windows, Doors, Melbourne, Victoria http://www.ecomaster.com.au/download...t_ecoGlaze.pdf Magnetite double glazing, glazed, noise reduction, window insulation 
Good luck

----------


## Black Cat

Be very careful though. Leadlight, and particularly stained glass (the stuff that has the image painted onto it, as opposed to the stuff which is just coloured glass) is particularly susceptible to damage by moisture, and installing glazing over, or behind leadlight can lead to a buildup of moisture as the seal around the lead hames is not always a tight seal. So whatever you use, make sure you can remove it from time to time to let the leadlights 'breathe' and circulate some dry air. Ideally, have advice from a leadlight conservationist (not your average leadlight shop).

----------


## Black Cat

BTW, I think you will find the NSW heritage office will have some sort of guideline about leadlights which may be useful reading. I am deeply envious as I have always lusted after a California Bungalow ...

----------


## woodhunt

If you are on a budget and are not to 'attached' to the frames and they have enough meat you can deepen the rebate to add another pane, and put silica pockets and/or venting to deal with moisture.  http://www.renovateforum.com/f84/dou...adlight-73964/ 
If you needed better sound reduction, try looking at internal windows with 100mm spacing and thicker glass if space allows it...  Double Glazing - noise - MoneySavingExpert.com Forums 
Cheers,
Garth

----------

